# There are tough shoots and there are tough shoots...



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2017)

this one was really tough!  Last night I was privileged to cover a candlelight tribute event held at a local Royal Canadian Legion to honour Canadian servicemen who have been lost to suicide as a result of PTSD.  The event consisted of a reading of the Honour Roll, and candles being lit by surviving family members or close friends.  The family members / friends were escorted by local Sea and Navy League Cadets (Youth from11 - 18) who did an outstanding job. 

It was a very emotional evening, especially for those who've lost comrades this way.  I'm lucky; while some of my friends have been carried off the back of aircraft in aluminum boxes, none have suffered this way You think you're big and tough and then you realize that the man at the podium, leading the service, who spent his military career jumping out of the back of perfectly good airplanes into really, really nasty places is crying...

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 22, 2017)

Often, having a camera in your hands, can makes life more bearable.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 22, 2017)

Excellent set.
I can imagine the mood of the room. 
A very good cause. I have a few good friends that suffer and a couple that succumbed to PTSD. May they rest get the help they need.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 22, 2017)

Our son is a disabled vet. PTSD and TBI from his time in Iraq. It's been 6 years since his discharge, and still the horror continues. My prayers go out daily for all service men and women who have to deal with this.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 22, 2017)

It's quite surprising to learn how deep and profoundly PTSD runs. In soooo many cases, the victim is fighting the effects in silence. I have a nephew that was a machine gunner in Iraq. In small groups, he is cheerful and fun, but only for a while. He can't hold that demeanor for long, and large groups are simply not possible.

It's also surprising how often it happens. I never thought about the impact on first responders before seeing Destin's signature line.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Often, having a camera in your hands, can makes life more bearable.


Ain't that the truth!  Like Linus' blanket!



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> I can imagine the mood of the room.
> A very good cause. I have a few good friends that suffer and a couple that succumbed to PTSD. May they rest get the help they need.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!



smoke665 said:


> Our son is a disabled vet. PTSD and TBI from his time in Iraq. It's been 6 years since his discharge, and still the horror continues. My prayers go out daily for all service men and women who have to deal with this.


All the best to your son!



dasmith232 said:


> It's quite surprising to learn how deep and profoundly PTSD runs. In soooo many cases, the victim is fighting the effects in silence. I have a nephew that was a machine gunner in Iraq. In small groups, he is cheerful and fun, but only for a while. He can't hold that demeanor for long, and large groups are simply not possible.
> 
> It's also surprising how often it happens. I never thought about the impact on first responders before seeing Destin's signature line.


It's a really nasty thing...  affects a lot of people!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice set and very honorable contribution!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2017)

Trever1t said:


> Nice set and very honorable contribution!


Thanks Trev!


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 23, 2017)

Good job John.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2017)

Rick50 said:


> Good job John.


Thanks Rick!


----------



## enezdez (Mar 14, 2017)

Very Nice Set, Honors The Fighting Man/Woman Who Protects Us From The Horrors Of The World...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Very Nice Set, Honors The Fighting Man/Woman Who Protects Us From The Horrors Of The World...


Thank-you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2017)

I almost missed this one. You sure do some worthy causes, very patriotic.


----------

